
If Men Could Menstruate - sturza
https://ww3.haverford.edu/psychology/ddavis/p109g/steinem.menstruate.html
======
empiricallytrue
outrageous nonsense, and racist to boot.

~~~
sturza
are not unable to entertain a thought without accepting it?

~~~
empiricallytrue
I entertained it, it didn't entertain me.

~~~
sturza
why?

